# Proud owner of a heating company



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Now all i need is my masters in plumbing and add on the plumbing side of it to the business and i will have accomplished my goals for my career


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

budders said:


> Now all i need is my masters in plumbing and add on the plumbing side of it to the business and i will have accomplished my goals for my career


Owning a heating company as an apprentice?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Those are commendable goals to have. As a 4th year apprentice, how many more years until you can sit for the master plumber's exam?


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Kinda hard to learn much about plumbing when the company you own can only do heating


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

budders said:


> Now all i need is my masters in plumbing and add on the plumbing side of it to the business and i will have accomplished my goals for my career


Did you enter this in your diary, too?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

<<--- Scratches his head.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Its called a jurnal : p and yea its in the 5 year plan. The heating side it to get insured for all the cleanings and installs i do. 6 months till my journeymen's test and 6 months after that i can sit for my masters . And I'm an apprentice plumber from 5 am till 5 pm daily so i get a healthy dose of plumbing


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

How do you work on gas installs or even oil fired units ? Just wondering...


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

I juat got my gas licence and in nh there isnt a required license for oil. How ever i have had Beckett honeywell budarus and went to peterson school for oil heat


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

So you are allowed to sell work on gas unit installs but your not a Master plumber?


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Correct in my state the state fire marshal controls the gas and the plumbing bored controls the plumbing its 2 different licenses


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

budders said:


> Correct in my state the state fire marshal controls the gas and the plumbing bored controls the plumbing its 2 different licenses


And what state is that again?? I like ur wording.. plumbing bored.. lol


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Lol. Its new hampshire


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

budders said:


> Its called a jurnal : p and yea its in the 5 year plan. The heating side it to get insured for all the cleanings and installs i do. 6 months till my journeymen's test and 6 months after that i can sit for my masters . And I'm an apprentice plumber from 5 am till 5 pm daily so i get a healthy dose of plumbing


What is a 'jurnal'? Did you mean 'Journal'?

Anyways, good luck on your tests when they come up.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lol


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Triplecrown24 said:


> What is a 'jurnal'? Did you mean 'Journal'?
> 
> Anyways, good luck on your tests when they come up.


Lol yea srry. And tyvm I'm planing for the worst and hoping for the best i don't think ill have a problem passing


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Hope you pass. Just hope there's no essay or you will fail miserably.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Lol very true. Im a horrible speller.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This is really perplexing to me. Not so much prying as I am curious....

What is your work day as a heating business operator like that it allows you to pursue a plumbing apprenticeship full time?

When did you learn how to operate a heating business while putting in your first few years as a plumbing apprentice?

Are you planning on operating a plumbing business with the heating as soon as you get that license?

How are you learning to operate a plumbing business while serving as an apprentice?


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Ive been doing heating for about 6 years nights weekends grabbing customers along the way i know thats frowned apon. Ive been studying business on my own for a few years picking up things as i learn others and yes as soon as i have my plumbing license ill be adding it to the eating business. I just finally decided to register the name and insure myself since i now can do gas as well and work is picking up steadily. All word of mouth till now. Also registering the business alows me to advertise.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Im 28 will be 29 next month so ive been around for a little while and in no way pretend to know everything. I love to learn and i love to work. Been doin 60 to 60 hour weeks for a few years as well


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

budders said:


> Ive been doing heating for about 6 years nights weekends grabbing customers along the way i know thats frowned apon. Ive been studying business on my own for a few years picking up things as i learn others and yes as soon as i have my plumbing license ill be adding it to the eating business. I just finally decided to register the name and insure myself since i now can do gas as well and work is picking up steadily. All word of mouth till now. Also registering the business alows me to advertise.


Great, you have an eating business too? Lol.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Lol dam touch screen.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

At least he is not sounding like a A-hole when we ask questions. For that I hope you are successful 
In your eating business. Lol


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Thanks i dont find it helpfull to be a jerk to anyone. I have found that dealing with people and other profecinals in a kind manner sends a positive message and they will moat likely spread the word. Also figured out dealing with the most difficult customers by killing them with kindness works 99 percent of the time. And if your a jerk back it doesn't help u help them. And you will never learn about them. Also ill keep u posted on how i do with the Eating business


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

budders said:


> Indeed. In new hampshire inspectors don't have to hold a plumbing license or even understand the code. Ive got one who failed my inspection due to a crooked pipe. Even though it held 6 pounds all weekend. He said that he felt it wast in the fitting enough. Same inspector failed me because he wanted a dandy 5 ft from a toilet flange. I say the toilet counts as a c/o. His argument was i came out of the toilet went 3 ft to the main stick and turned and followed it till i hit my 4 by 3wye. And because i changed direction that i was required to put one in. I argued if the line backed up i would pull the toilet first before going and opening a dandy thats full. He eventually one cuz i needed the inspection to pass


This is a glaring reason why I think you have misplaced your horse way behind your cart.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> This is a glaring reason why I think you have misplaced your horse way behind your cart.


Ehh live and learn my friend.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> This is a glaring reason why I think you have misplaced your horse way behind your cart.


I was trying to think of this metaphor but my mind went blank.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Sadly u guys have no faith. Its cool thou. Ive been told" you'll never make it "and "wow i wouldn't do that if i were u" and hmm "you cant do that. " and thats not possible" and my favorite " it cant be done" so on I'm not here to judge or worry just learn and better myself, family, and business. I know my hard work and dedication will pay off. Sure there will be mistakes some small some big but when you fall down u get up dust yourself off and learn from it. I love a challenge and in our profession every day is a new challenge with a chance to learn something.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

budders

Its not that they don't have faith, to me they are just acting realistic.

I hope the best for ya too. But c'mon, you aint even got 1 business off the ground, & you wanna start another? I don't get it either, to be perfectly honest with you. You don't have AADD do you?

If more people that start a business, would concentrate solely on that business, rather than trying get rich quick schemes, as soon as their business experiences a bit of successs, alot less businesses would fail, IMO. Wanna be business owners think they can spend a little time & get a business off the ground, & then relax. :no: Well one word of advice I'll give you, is no one will care about your business as much as you. So don't take your eye off it, or let your guard down, cuz you will fall fast.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

budders said:


> Sadly u guys have no faith. Its cool thou. Ive been told" you'll never make it "and "wow i wouldn't do that if i were u" and hmm "you cant do that. " and thats not possible" and my favorite " it cant be done" so on I'm not here to judge or worry just learn and better myself, family, and business. I know my hard work and dedication will pay off. Sure there will be mistakes some small some big but when you fall down u get up dust yourself off and learn from it. I love a challenge and in our profession every day is a new challenge with a chance to learn something.


For me it is not a matter of questioning your determination or whether or not you will become successful. It is however a matter of your methods.

You are jumping into operating businesses that provide services that you still need technical training in.

Hence, your cart is before your horse.


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

budders said:


> Sadly u guys have no faith. Its cool thou. Ive been told" you'll never make it "and "wow i wouldn't do that if i were u" and hmm "you cant do that. " and thats not possible" and my favorite " it cant be done" so on I'm not here to judge or worry just learn and better myself, family, and business. I know my hard work and dedication will pay off. Sure there will be mistakes some small some big but when you fall down u get up dust yourself off and learn from it. I love a challenge and in our profession every day is a new challenge with a chance to learn something.


Good on ya! Wish you all the best


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

I respect your insite and and best wishes and i in no way pretend to know everything. I and absolutely 100 percent great full for everything you guys will teach an help with. The vast array of knowledge and experience that is on this site is priceless. And i respect all of you. As well as am glad that you guys are looking out for my best interests. Furthermore i have no interest in starting another business just add on to the current one. And for the effort that is required i don't plan on stopping ever. My grandfather at 86 was working 12 hour shifts 3 days a week. My dad is 68 and puts 12s in 5 days a week. Working long and hard is in my blood. You are right when its your business you are the only one who cares the only one who protects it. Today i put my first lawyer on retainer and got bonded. Success to isn't the money at the end of the day its my name. Its the hard work the quality, loyalty, and my best that i can give to my employer and my customers Thats why i leave my house everyday at 430am and get back around 10 11 pm with a smile on my face and the determination to do it all over again tomorrow. O also thank you very much for not tearing me apart like you guys do to ally cat.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

budders said:


> ...O also thank you very much for not tearing me apart like you guys do to ally cat.


Give us time. We'll come to our senses soon enough. :laughing:

Hard work aside (and I very much respect hard work), for me trade knowledge comes before business-of-the-trade knowledge. 

Your run-in with the inspector is a prime example. Bowing up and burning bridges with the AHJ because of lack of trade knowledge is bad for your business, your profit, and most of all...your reputation. Your goals are high and you will no doubt reach them but your taking shortcuts.

For instance, does your jurisdiction have laws or regulations against you performing plumbing and drain maintenance calls, contracting directly with consumers, all without a plumbing contractor's or master's license? Are you building this empire from illegal side work? Have you failed to report the revenue as "business" income on the appropriate tax forms?

If the answer to any of these questions is "yes" then hard work will not cover over the unethical and illegal reputation you are working so hard to build.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Budders,

Either select Heating _*OR*_ Plumbing. I advise you to gain more knowledge and experience in the Heating section of your business; and possibly hire on a Master Plumber down the road to handle your Plumbing section (check your State licensing laws/regulations first). Bright side is it seems you have ambition.

I can see where the other PZ'ers are telling you that you're putting the cart in front of the horse. Guess what? They are correct!

I'm not trying to sound harsh but hopefully your heating work is better than your spelling, because if it's not, than you should consider another profession. Believe it or not, spelling IS a big deal. If you can't spell, how in the hell are you going to be a good trades person and business owner?? You're already suppose to be a professional, but when you own a company, all eyes are on YOU.

You're the owner and representative of your company! Just think how it looks when you hand your customer their invoice and looks like a first grader was turned loose with the clipboard and pen! There is NO excuse for you not being able to spell correctly! Especially when you have spell check available!!

Take one thing at a time. Gain more experience. Be patient. Learn. 


Good Luck,
-James


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

We tore AllenCat apart because if his posts were for real, he didn't care about his trade, he didn't care about his employer, and he didn't care about his customers, or the public health. 

You seem to have a different attitude, and are willing to listen to what others have to say. While you definitely seem to be a young man in a hurry, and there certainly is nothing wrong with being ambitious, it appears to me and others that you might be in too much of a hurry. 

I was in the trade for 17 1/2 years before I started my own company. Even with that much experience, there are still things concerning the "nuts and bolts" of plumbing that I need to know, but don't. But at least I have a very solid knowledge base that lets me know what I don't know. Experience gives you the ability to figure things out, and gives you the insight to realize when you are getting in over your head. 

Not to say that you need to wait that long before going out on your own, but you probably ought to take a step back and re evaluate your timeline. You owe it to yourself and your future customers.


----------



## smartbrad (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't really care what this guy does or doesn't do, I'm just riveted to what he's gonna say next and how many grammatical mistakes there will be! 
Keep posting bud! 
Brad.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

As in everything else in life, you have to consider the source.
For me, the sources offering you advice are extremely credible.
If you are in doubt, look up their companies and credentials.
PM me and I will forward mine.
Then...
Stop digging your heels in when you get these responses, and reflect upon the advice given to you.
Work for a good company for now. The mistakes you make will either be caught in advance by your supervisor, or be on their shoulders, not on yours.
Ambition and hard work are wonderful, but they don't pay the bills or get you out of a jam.
I think the consensus is that you are not ready. We have nothing to gain by misleading you. I made the same mistake you did, even with the advantage of having a great education.
Again, consider the source of the advice, and if you continue your path, save this thread as reference to look back to in five years.


----------



## smartbrad (Apr 22, 2013)

Owning a business can be a viable option to making money. But on the other hand if you are having to re-invest so much of your time and hard earned money to continue the existence of the company, you are just buying yourself a job.


----------

